# My PF Changs Experience



## GB (Dec 15, 2008)

DW and I finally went to PF Chang's last night. She had been to one in Boston years ago, but I have never been. We had a very late dinner for us. We used to eat much later, but since we have had kids dinner seems to be no later than 6pm. Well last night we didn't eat until about 9. 

The food was ok. it was certainly nothing to write home about. I would say it was average. We have some much better Chinese restaurants in our area so I do not anticipate going back to this place.

We had one funny moment though. I had picked a dish I wanted and DW picked a dish she wanted. We also go the lettuce wrap app and then we shared everything. The dish she picked she knew would not be one of my favorites so she asked how I liked it. I said it was not bad, but the scallops were very overcooked. She got this very confused look on her face. How do I know they overcook their scallops she asked me. What do you mean how do I know I asked back. This went back and forth like this for a minute until I realized we had not ordered scallops. We ordered chicken  In my defense, it was very dark in the restaurant and the chicken was in the shape of scallops. It was also covered in a heavy coating and lots of sauce so it was really hard to tell what was in there. We had also been discussing getting scallops and I was tired to begin with. Yeah that's the story I am sticking with.


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

I love PF Changs, mainly for the lettuce wraps, but you can get the same lettuce wraps at Pei Wei.  Changs IMO is not real chinese food, but it has it's own spin, which I do like on occasion.  

Did the scallops taste like chicken???


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, the scallops tastes remarkably like chicken 

We got the lettuce wraps, just because everyone always talks about them so I wanted to see what it was all about. I did enjoy those and the portion was so big that is was essentially another dish instead of an app. I do not think I would get those again as they were good, but nothing spectacular. I liked it better than the lemon chicken (scallops) though.


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 15, 2008)

Interestingly I went to P.F. Changs this past Friday night.  It was extremely crowded as usual and there was not much in terms of service.  The food though was pretty good.  I like P.F. Changs in general.  It's one of the few places that makes a hot and sour soup with chicken stock and chicken rather than the traditional pork.  I also love their salt and pepper calamari, that is my favorite appetizer there. My kids liked it to, it's just cleaned and fried squid (without any tentacles or rubbery parts which I personally don't care for).  

The mongolian beef was good as usual and the shrimps I had with the orange peel were overcooked.  Perhaps they don't pay as much attention to cooking their seafood.  Looks like GB had a similar experience with scallops.  

Overall not a bad restaurant to go with the family.


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2008)

I always love salt and pepper calamari. DW enjoys it as well, but she has a hard time ordering calamari so I usually do not suggest it. 

I wanted to go for dishes that we could only get at PF Chang's so we tried to stay away from the usual fare that other Chinese places have. one of the dishes we got was a standard one though because that is what DW wanted.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

We go once in awhile... not wonderful food but OK for the price.

The do however have the best hot and sour soup in town at this point.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 15, 2008)

The scallop story is hilarous.  But sadly reflective of what PF Changs is like.

I hate the place.  Sorry.  It isn't remotely authentic and just not very good.

Luckily I live in a place with excellent asian restaurants of every stripe, though.

I only go to PF Changs maybe one or twice a year and only because it's across the street from the hotel that all the out-of-town baseball teams stay at.  The players love to eat at PF Changs and I can get some sweet autographs if I play my cards right.

The lettuce wraps and the hot and sour soup are OK.  That's what I order.

Also, I find it troubling that no asian people are working or eating in a so-called "Chinese" restaurant.  Thats a bad sign in my book.


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2008)

There is a much better Chinese restaurant right down the street from this one Jenny (this is the one in Natick). It is one of our favorite restaurants. We are often the only Caucasians there. That certainly does not guarantee a good meal, but it does tell you something.

We were absolutely struck by the lack of Asian staff and patrons as well as the loud dance music that was pumped in. It was not a very Chinese experience.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 15, 2008)

I've seen non-Asian staff in an Asian restaurant no more than twice in my life.  It is very disconcerting simply because of the expectations that have been set.

Never been to a PF Chang so can't comment.

In a conversation about two years ago with the owner of a nearby Chinese take out restaurant, there are 18 Chinese restaurants within a 5 mile radius of my home.  More have been added since then.  I don't have a problem finding good Chinese food.


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2008)

This was only my second time seeing non-Chinese staff in a Chinese restaurant. The other time was in Del Ray Beach Florida. The Chinese food there was among the worst I have ever had.


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

ANDY!!!  You changed your avatar!!! LOVE IT!

I never thought much about the staffing at places like that, but you do have a point.  This new place DH and I discovered, great food, and fully staffed by Asian folks.  So I guess that is saying something about that place?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 15, 2008)

sattie said:


> ANDY!!! You changed your avatar!!! LOVE IT!
> 
> I never thought much about the staffing at places like that, but you do have a point. This new place DH and I discovered, great food, and fully staffed by Asian folks. So I guess that is saying something about that place?


 
Asian restaurants staffed 100% with Asians can still have bad food.


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 15, 2008)

*Hey Sattie, my daughter bought me a Christmas Tree exactly like the one on your avatar.  I blogged about it a couple of weeks ago.  Here it is, it's Charlie Brown Christmas Tree:

*


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Hey Sattie, my daughter bought me a Christmas Tree exactly like the one on your avatar. I blogged about it a couple of weeks ago. Here it is, it's Charlie Brown Christmas Tree:*


 
That is just a hoot DQ!!!

Yes Andy, you are correct.  But this place just happens to have great food in my opinion!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 15, 2008)

PF Changs was also started and is owned by a bunch of Italian guys in a food conglomerate.


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

Now that is funny! I had no idea.... 

It kinda reminds me of the Texas Toast I buy on occasion, I think it is the 'New York' brand of Texas Toast made in Columbus, Ohio...


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 15, 2008)

*While I have to agree that P.F. Changs is not authentic Chinese food, I still like it and my friends and I go there often.  The lettuce wraps, according the the wait staff,  is their most popular dish.  If you look around most of the customers order that.   I think their new grill menu, especially the Lemongrass Prawns with Garlic Noodles is outstanding!!!  One of the best shrimp dishes I've had at least at THIS particular location.  Can't guarantee it'll taste the same where you live.  And oddly enough, most of the wait staff is Mexican.  LOL.
The food is hot, plentiful, decently priced and the service is always good.  But for real authentic Chinese we go elsewhere.*[/B]


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 15, 2008)

We expect our Chinese restaurants to be staffed with Chinese.

Why don't we expect our Italian restaurants to be staffed with Italians?

What about seafood restaurants?


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> I think their new grill menu, especially the Lemongrass Prawns with Garlic Noodles is outstanding!!!


Darn!!! That is the other dish I wanted to get, but DW is not a huge shrimp fan. She will eat them, but I knew she really wanted a chicken dish so we went with that.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the review GB.  I have been dying to go there.  I did go to one in FL once but it was with my husband's family.  They each order and eat their dish (no sharing) so I only got to try what I picked.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 16, 2008)

PF Changs is to Chinese food, as the Olive Garden is to Italian food


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 16, 2008)

ironchef said:


> PF Changs is to Chinese food, as the Olive Garden is to Italian food



*Being Italian as well as a lover of authentic Chinese Food, I have to agree with you.  However, keeping in mind that neither of these restuarants is authentic, they still serve good food.  I just eat it and like it.  When I want the real stuff, I make it myself. *


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2008)

The same can be said about most any large ethnic restaurants here.  Most cater to the American taste buds.


----------



## GB (Dec 16, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Most cater to the American taste buds.


I would disagree with this statement. When given the chance, Americans love eating authentic ethnic cuisine. If you look at the restaurants that are succeeding, often times the more authentic restaurants do very well.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 16, 2008)

roadfix said:


> The same can be said about most any large ethnic restaurants here.  Most cater to the American taste buds.



LOL agreed. I've spent a lot of time in LA and I got to say that Yoshinoya is one of the worst. Fortunately, there's usually an In-N-Out close by.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 16, 2008)

GB said:


> I would disagree with this statement. When given the chance, Americans love eating authentic ethnic cuisine. If you look at the restaurants that are succeeding, often times the more authentic restaurants do very well.



I think he means chained ethnic restaurants.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2008)

GB said:


> If you look at the restaurants that are succeeding, often times the more authentic restaurants do very well.


Very true, but they're usually not franchises.


----------



## Max Sutton (Dec 16, 2008)

*I'd go there again*


I've eaten lunch at _P.F. Changs_ several times with a group of friends. We order several dishes and always share. It's more fun that way.  

I found the food to be quite tasty and an overall enjoyable experience at lunchtime when it was not crowded.


----------



## GB (Dec 16, 2008)

ironchef said:


> I think he means chained ethnic restaurants.


Yes, but I do not think that the "American taste buds" are craving Americanized food. They eat it because that is what the chains serve them so that is what they know. If they were exposed to more authentic food I am willing to bet that is what they would like.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2008)

GB said:


> They eat it because that is what the chains serve them so that is what they know. If they were exposed to more authentic food I am willing to bet that is what they would like.



I'm not so sure about that as I think most Americans are not as sophisticated as we are on this board.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2008)

roadfix said:


> I'm not so sure about that as I think most Americans are not as sophisticated as we are on this board.


 

Hey!  Who are you calling sophisticated?


----------



## GB (Dec 16, 2008)

roadfix said:


> I'm not so sure about that as I think most Americans are not as sophisticated as we are on this board.


Well that is a given 

Still, I think given the chance, they would enjoy the authentic stuff. I bet if their local Chinese place started offering authentic stuff the people who were brave enough to try it would like it for the most part. I have seen it happen. Just look at all the sushi places that there are now. 20 years ago you would be hard pressed to find more than a handful of Americans who would ever consider eating raw fish. Now there seems to be a sushi restaurant on every corner. I think the American public in general is not given enough credit. Sure there are some who will not try new things, but I do not think that speaks for the American taste buds in general.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2008)

GB said:


> ...Sure there are some who will not try new things,...


 

Like my old friend whose motto is, "If it doesn't moo or cluck I won't eat it."


----------



## kadesma (Dec 16, 2008)

GB said:


> Well that is a given
> 
> Still, I think given the chance, they would enjoy the authentic stuff. I bet if their local Chinese place started offering authentic stuff the people who were brave enough to try it would like it for the most part. I have seen it happen. Just look at all the sushi places that there are now. 20 years ago you would be hard pressed to find more than a handful of Americans who would ever consider eating raw fish. Now there seems to be a sushi restaurant on every corner. I think the American public in general is not given enough credit. Sure there are some who will not try new things, but I do not think that speaks for the American taste buds in general.


My husbands partner and his wife are of course  our best friends..When it's birthday  or a special occasion time you can bet that the meal you will get will be the real deal..The first time for me was a real eye opener, a whole fish eyes and all looking at me, smae thing with a duck only thing missing was the feathers..After the ffirst sock, the smells and a small taste did it's magic..There is othing better than the foods served in the home and not the Americanized versions we get served out...
kadesma


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2008)

GB said:


> Just look at all the sushi places that there are now. 20 years ago you would be hard pressed to find more than a handful of Americans who would ever consider eating raw fish. Now there seems to be a sushi restaurant on every corner. I think the American public in general is not given enough credit. Sure there are some who will not try new things, but I do not think that speaks for the American taste buds in general.



You brought up a perfect example.  Although I agree it was gutsy for the American public to try raw fish which brought the popularity of sushi to where it's at now, I am willing to bet 9 out of 10 sushi bars in the US do not serve and prepare sushi in the true traditional manner...... again, to suit the American taste buds.
Having said that, I do enjoy "Americanized" ethnic foods, whether they be Chinese, Italian, Japanese, Thai, Mexican, or whatever they dish out.


----------



## GB (Dec 16, 2008)

roadfix said:


> I am willing to bet 9 out of 10 sushi bars in the US do not serve and prepare sushi in the true traditional manner.


I will take that bet. Nigiri sushi is very basic. You do not get much more basic than sashimi. Every sushi restaurant I have been to serve both these things. These are both traditional dishes prepared the exact same way they have been prepared in Japan for a very long time. There are not Americanized versions of the real thing.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 16, 2008)

ironchef said:


> PF Changs is to Chinese food, as the Olive Garden is to Italian food


 
Do you think it would be rude to ask a Chinese take out joint to make me some authentic food?


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Do you think it would be rude to ask a Chinese take out joint to make me some authentic food?


Now that would be funny.

But, depending on the area, you would be surprised to find that these little hole-in-the-wall mom and pop joints are pretty authentic, for the most part, I think.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2008)

GB said:


> I will take that bet. Nigiri sushi is very basic. You do not get much more basic than sashimi. Every sushi restaurant I have been to serve both these things. These are both traditional dishes prepared the exact same way they have been prepared in Japan for a very long time. There are not Americanized versions of the real thing.


I must back out of this bet.  I was trying to split hair on this particular example.
The only thing I can think of is the wide practice of chefs not putting a dab of wasabi as the nigiri sushi is being prepared.


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 16, 2008)

Not sure why American's take a beating for not being open to try different foods.  I think it's a joke that keeps circulating and now everyone is believing that. 

In general there are lots of cultures/countries around the world that work in a similar fashion when it comes to food.  In India I am hard pressed to find anything that would be considered authentic chinese, authentic italian etc.  It's all spiced up and modified to suit the palate of that population.  The italian food I tried in India was one of the worst you can ever have. 

I had a similar experience in the middle east and also in Spain where I  had a stir fry dish that was miles away from being authentic, it was just some chicken (not even completely cooked) with some peanuts thrown in it and some sweet teriyaki sauce.  

I am sure if you go to Japan or China you will be hard pressed to find anything authentic from other parts of the world.  

I personally have no issues trying things that are fusionized if they are made well.  Example chicken tikka masala is non-existent in India, was created for the western palate and I like what was created.  Similarly chinese food at some of these so called bistro's that are made with alternate ingredients so non pork or meat eating people can enjoy there is nothing wrong with it, if it's done well. 

Having said that sometimes I shy away from totally authentic places because of the ingredients that they may use - example use of lard in authentic mexican restaurants or use of pork bones in stock in an authentic Chinese joint.


----------



## qmax (Dec 16, 2008)

GB said:


> I will take that bet. Nigiri sushi is very basic. You do not get much more basic than sashimi. Every sushi restaurant I have been to serve both these things. These are both traditional dishes prepared the exact same way they have been prepared in Japan for a very long time. There are not Americanized versions of the real thing.



Very true, although all the most of the rolls have their genesis in the US (not all).  And Americans have a penchant for wasabi.   "Americans like it hot".


----------



## bs004417 (Jul 13, 2009)

Candied Walnut Shrimp is my favorite!


----------

